# Eskisehir (Central Turkey)



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Eskisehir (eng: Old City) with its 500.000 inhabitants is located in central Turkey. I guess many of you didn't hear anything about this city and since it is such an underrated city (even in Turkey) I decided to open a topic about this lovely place. Enjoy the pics! :cheers:


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Great looking city! Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Very charming city!


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Fantastic. Turkey has some of the best urbanscapes on earth.

.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

very underrated indeed!it looks very modern


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

wow Turkey always seems to suprise me they have all these cities that noone heard about but yet they are amazing and very modern and big, everything about Turkey amazes me except their GDP its like 600 BLN but i think it should be twice thats number but i dunno


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ Their aren't official numbers but economics talk about a grey ecomony (unregistered economy) with a volume of 50% of Turkey's current GDP. Beside this Turkey uses the SNA68 method (which is from 1968) in order to calculate its GDP wherelse Europe and 99% of the world uses the new method which was released in 1995 (ESA 95) and updated every year. There are two or three countires which use the old method and Turkey is one of them! The EU forces to Turkey to calculate its current GDP with the new ENA95 formel and they are re-calculating it since 2004 and the scanning isn't finished yet. After it's finished one expects an increase of 30% compared to current official numbers.


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats an absolutely gorgeous view of Eskisehir, Turkey, thanks for the pics!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

It's a beautiful city! I've heard something about because it's the turkish volleyball player Neslihan Demir hometown!


----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

sun&sun said:


> ^^ Their aren't official numbers but economics talk about a grey ecomony (unregistered economy) with a volume of 50% of Turkey's current GDP. Beside this Turkey uses the SNA68 method (which is from 1968) in order to calculate its GDP wherelse Europe and 99% of the world uses the new method which was released in 1995 (ESA 95) and updated every year. There are two or three countires which use the old method and Turkey is one of them! The EU forces to Turkey to calculate its current GDP with the new ENA95 formel and they are re-calculating it since 2004 and the scanning isn't finished yet. After it's finished one expects an increase of 30% compared to current official numbers.



O OK I KNEW THAT TURKEY'S STANDARD OF LIVING IS WAY HIGHER THEN THE NUMBERS THAT I READ ABOUT.. I WAS JUST WONDERING, THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

i had never heard about this city, it looks really beautiful around the channel, thanks for pics


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Very nice. 

I like the pretty-colored houses.


----------



## erci79 (Apr 23, 2006)

underrated indeed.Eskisehir is one of the most beautiful Central Anatolian cities.


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Jungwen said:


> It's a beautiful city! I've heard something about because it's the turkish volleyball player Neslihan Demir hometown!


She plays in Spain that 's why you know her and the city, right? Interesting that you know her hometown!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://img125.imageshack.us/img125/3233/esk31zt7.jpg

that looks like the "Turbo area" of the lotus Racing game


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Jungwen said:


> It's a beautiful city! I've heard something about because it's the turkish volleyball player Neslihan Demir hometown!


She is awesome :cheers:


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Charming city!


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have been to this city last year. It is a very charming city and i belive it is more of a military town. But overall, I had a great experience.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I had no idea about this city. It's so nice.
Thanks for sharing the pix.


----------



## Bicko (Nov 27, 2006)

great pics


----------



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)

very modern city


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Nainawaaz said:


> I have been to this city last year. It is a very charming city and i belive it is more of a military town. But overall, I had a great experience.


The F-16 factory and Turkey's biggest air base are located in this city! That's why you see/hear F-16 flying over the city every day!


----------



## Karakuri (Dec 5, 2006)

Beautiful! This town is so European, it looks a very easy-to-live town!!


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

No it's located in Asia, it's not european.


----------



## balamir (May 26, 2006)

amazing city


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

This is my parents home town 
Eskisehir is a lovely place.


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

great pics thanks for sharing of this unknown city's pics.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Some places in that city remain me of Amsterdam. Doesn't look even close to 500.000 inhabitants - it is so idyllic!


----------



## Allan (May 4, 2004)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

I want to upload some more pictures…


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Really a modern and clean city. Maybe I will be there for a few days in november. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, wow!

Beautiful city!!! I love the area along the river, with the bridges and cafés and the square, very charming.

Turkey's funny you know, they have like a similar GDP per capita to Brazil and yet they have tidy and clean cities. Maybe this is a matter of culture and not money...


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Eskisehir wasnt my favorate city in Turkey until i saw these photos, cant belive my eyes :nuts:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

some more pictures which i just found...


----------



## erci79 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very, nice, european looking city,..cheers Turkye ^.^ :cheers: 

I have a question..









Is this waterstream going through the city a canal or just a river stream?


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I had no idea this city exsisted. Looks very nice though. Im suprised i have not heard of it before.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

schmidt said:


> Wow, wow!
> 
> Beautiful city!!! I love the area along the river, with the bridges and cafés and the square, very charming.
> 
> Turkey's funny you know, they have like a similar GDP per capita to Brazil and yet they have tidy and clean cities. Maybe this is a matter of culture and not money...


That is because western Turkey and it's cities are quiet rich, but at the same time eastern Turkey is very poor, so overall our gdp looks low. 

btw I like Brazilian cities..


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

Very beautiful place!
Very classic-looking buildings. 
And I like that there is a monorail and so few cars, that's how every place should be.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

schmidt said:


> Wow, wow!
> 
> Beautiful city!!! I love the area along the river, with the bridges and cafés and the square, very charming.
> 
> Turkey's funny you know, they have like a similar GDP per capita to Brazil and yet they have tidy and clean cities. Maybe this is a matter of culture and not money...


Then I suggest you visit some outskirts in Istanbul, Ankara, Diyarbakir, Bursa or Izmir,...


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Istanbullu said:


> That is because western Turkey and it's cities are quiet rich, but at the same time eastern Turkey is very poor, so overall our gdp looks low.
> 
> btw I like Brazilian cities..


I want to see some eastern cities too, can you post some pics?


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

^^well you can find some threads about eastern Turkish cities at the Turkish forum... 

Your welcome to visit us there...


----------



## Aslantepe (Jul 21, 2007)

I want to say that some Eastern Cities like Kayseri for example also very developed like the west.


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Istanbullu said:


> ^^well you can find some threads about eastern Turkish cities at the Turkish forum...
> 
> Your welcome to visit us there...


Thanks


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Do you have any info about the GDP in Turkey by region?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Wow, wow!
> 
> Beautiful city!!! I love the area along the river, with the bridges and cafés and the square, very charming.
> 
> Turkey's funny you know, they have like a similar GDP per capita to Brazil and yet they have tidy and clean cities. Maybe this is a matter of culture and not money...


Thanks much for the compliments, although I think that South American cities (at least those in countries such as Brazil, Uruguay, Argentina, Chili) are tidier and neater than the cities in my country. We are getting there though. Cities like Eskisehir are a shining example of how things should be done. It looks simply fantastic.


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Turkey is such a lovely country....

Istanbul and the beach resorts are well known, but there are some very modern industrial cities in the provinces as well, such as Kayseri, Konya and of course, Eskisehir. And yes, I agree the pictures are brilliant.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Eskisehir is a small and non nontouristic city so it's nightlife can not comparable with large Turkish cities and coastal Turkish cities but still it has quite nice nightlife


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

I believe to have read somewhere that Eskisehir is a student city. Is this the case?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> I believe to have read somewhere that Eskisehir is a student city. Is this the case?


Yes, the city has around 80.000 university students from all over Turkey east to west(if im not mistaken about number)


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

double post sorry...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Well that explains the nightlife I guess


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> Well that explains the nightlife I guess


Yes, students enliven the nightlife, but city itself has young population too. 

I still prefer the nightlife of coastal cities and i want to be a student in one of those cities.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Mussoda said:


> Is this waterstream going through the city a canal or just a river stream?


It's name is Porsuk. Its a river itself going through the city


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

^^ These nightlife pics are really somewhat provincial and underground,...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Very developed and beautiful city. Turkey beat me every time I see pics from then, it's an incredibly country!


----------



## emreprlk (Feb 15, 2007)

Eskişehir Anatolian University Students are very lucky to be member of this city. They have fun and very plesant to live in this small but nice city...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

NEO Shopping Mall;




























































by denizkaplan...


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

i missed this small lively city so much. it offers so many things to students, and the city is mirror of new Turkish generation.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice city...It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

However let's get back to topic: the city is much more beautiful than you can expect of any unknown third world developing poor grime filled city.


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

This is beautiful city given the expectations. I heaped lavish praises on it.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

kmartin said:


> hahaha typical jealousy from someone who feels envy? from some turk who calls himself argentine? hahaha.
> is turkey advanced when I cant call ataturk a homosexual if that's what he was? is turkey advanced when its military takes over its govt and its inflation is out of bounds and its poor man of europe and its major industry is textiles and pulp? good going. not to mention the other fallacies in your ignorant chock full of errors post.
> 
> Says a pakistani who lives in USA and curries favour with her masters to please them? is this an irony?



lol we have the proof!
kmartin is uncivilized, he's really a good representative of his country saudi arabia.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

In S.Arabia they tell that any other country in exception of theirs is third world (typical of dicatorships) I am hearing from a S.Arabian that Turkey is third world, what else am I going to see in my life :lol: :lol:


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

kmartin said:


> hahaha typical jealousy from someone who feels envy? from some turk who calls himself argentine? hahaha.
> is turkey advanced when I cant call ataturk a homosexual if that's what he was? is turkey advanced when its military takes over its govt and its inflation is out of bounds and its poor man of europe and its major industry is textiles and pulp? good going. not to mention the other fallacies in your ignorant chock full of errors post.
> 
> 
> ...


Envy S.Arabia? One of world's most backward countries? None of the points you mentioned is true.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I just got a PM and Kmartin is a banned user called mondechampion. He has been banned twice. He has got a personal problem with Turks and he's not from S.Arabia.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Guys please do not reply this guy everybody knows him... Can mods clean last messages please...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*some more...*


















































































eskisehir.gov.tr


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*night decorations along the Porsuk*



















eskisehirliyiz.biz


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Eskisehir looks stunning.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

I love the night decorations along the Porsuk kay:


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

> In S.Arabia they tell that any other country in exception of theirs is third world (typical of dicatorships) I am hearing from a S.Arabian that Turkey is third world, what else am I going to see in my life


any truth in that? What am I hearing now a Turk with lower income saying S Arabia is backward if Turk can not say Ataturk was homosexual? But urging EU for membership? 30 years? hahah thats high tech servicing is it? Is Turkey free with military dictatorships every decade? hahaha


> Envy S.Arabia? One of world's most backward countries? None of the points you mentioned is true.


 you thinking of turkey? turkey has lower incomes than Saudi Arabia? Turkey rejected after rejected again & again for EU membership? Hi tech pulp and textile powerhouse of world ----------Turkey?



> I just got a PM and Kmartin is a banned user called mondechampion. He has been banned twice. He has got a personal problem with Turks and he's not from S.Arabia.


now you say Im not S.Arabian? who humilitated himself here with admission of mistake hahaah I praised it for beauty by third world standards


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

this city is beautiful by third world standards, I give it credit.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

you mighty, richy rich, ultra developed Arab please leave poor Turks alone. This is a photography thread, we are not here to listen your bs. If you really want to enjoy Turkish cities, you're welcome... but it seems you are here just because of your jealousy! 

Btw Where are the mods?


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

can a mod please clean all the irrelevant and provocative posts of kmartin?.. we had enough of this lunatic scumbag..


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Nainawaaz said:


> Saudi arabia more civilized? mmmm...do they even know what civlized mean back in SA?


I doubt so cuz they are busy with chopping the heads of people for ridiculous reasons.. 

e.g. a Turk is sentenced to death for cursing to allah last week in first world( :lol: ) saudi arabia..


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Some Nightshots.. 











Images from Wowturkey.com / Cem Ali, Cem Ali, Deniz Kaplan, Kuluvard, Sinan Doğutepe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great night shots ^^ :cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by mx. (flickr)


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

A video on Eskisehir:





Pictures:









































































Nightlife:





































all photos from flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
true, people of the city have once again decided that Prof. Büyükersen is the best choice for Metropolitan Mayor of Eskisehir.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eskisehir's club pics are very nice


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by cadapinar (flickr)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

modern glass art museum



































source: eskisehir-bld.gov.tr


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow! Ultra super city!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

I like! whats the name of the river\creek running through the city?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beauty of that city!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Abdallah K. said:


> I like! whats the name of the river\creek running through the city?


It's Porsuk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DU999 said:


> modern glass art museum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The museum -interior and exterior- looking very nice as architecture style


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

nice, interesting city! pls. post more photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more pics too  like this one:


DU999 said:


> [/CENTER]


:cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

eskisehir-bld.gov.tr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Good Pics!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ yes, nice....clean river..


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Hittite said:


>


I love these pictures of Eskisehir.


----------



## wristbandsnow (May 13, 2009)

Hi everybody,

You are sharing Beautiful picture. I like it and the city who can capture it.

Ii is very hot and beautiful.

Thanks


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

I had heard about this city, I mean I knew the name, but I had never seen any images and I didn't know it was so beautiful! Thanks for all the beautiful photos! :cheers:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

wow.. really nice city!  Never heard of it before.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

River pics are very nice indeed


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

eskisehir-blg.gov.tr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by 4october (flickr)









by zjrosenfeld (flickr)









by melihoz (flickr)









by tim greenhill (flickr)









by ozbek 2009 (flickr)​


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

source: www.eskisehir-bld.gov.tr


----------



## _Hustler__ (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice city...

Btw something I've noticed is that the people of this city looks different from other Turks. When I was in Bursa and Ankara I see both turks who was dark and pale, but most and mostly the Turks from Eskisehir look more like Europeans also very pale, it's very seldom you see a dark. is there anyone who knows why?


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

_Hustler__ said:


> Nice city...
> 
> Btw something I've noticed is that the people of this city looks different from other Turks. When I was in Bursa and Ankara I see both turks who was dark and pale, but most and mostly the Turks from Eskisehir look more like Europeans also very pale, it's very seldom you see a dark. is there anyone who knows why?


I really wonder what's your intentions are? You just became a member and all you care is how Turks look like on this thread and the Istanbul thread. THIS IS A F..KING SKYSCRAPER SITE!!!


----------



## nurhak (Jun 21, 2006)

_Hustler__ said:


> Nice city...
> 
> Btw something I've noticed is that the people of this city looks different from other Turks. When I was in Bursa and Ankara I see both turks who was dark and pale, but most and mostly the Turks from Eskisehir look more like Europeans also very pale, it's very seldom you see a dark. is there anyone who knows why?


 go visit Izmir


----------



## _Hustler__ (Sep 28, 2009)

Lombak said:


> I really wonder what's your intentions are? You just became a member and all you care is how Turks look like on this thread and the Istanbul thread. THIS IS A F..KING SKYSCRAPER SITE!!!


what was wrong on my question? Or is that forbidden ask some offtopic on a skyscraper site? mg:


----------



## _Hustler__ (Sep 28, 2009)

nurhak said:


> go visit Izmir



I think you guys misunderstood my question. I compare this city with Bursa, Anakra and Istanbul also these city I have visited and when I visit this city I saw maybe 1 of 10 who wearing head scarf but in istanbul ohh don't ask how many burka and head scarf fanataic I saw.. :hm: 

and also the people was very different with other.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those houses in that area, neighborhood of Eskisehir are really very nice, i like them a lot


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

DU999 said:


> source: www.eskisehir-bld.gov.tr



This is what every landlocked city needs:yes:


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

My favorate town in cenral Anatolia, also loved the beach!


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

eskisehir bel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Eskisehir


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

​skylife magazine


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Köprübasi




















Barlar sokagi


















www.eskisehiradalar.com


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like a nice city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its really very nice city for sure


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

www.eskisehiradalar.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I see here that your moto-policemen goes by 2 in each motorcycle; the same happens lately here in Athens...


>


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

www.eskisehiradalar.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

... by mevsim1, on Flickr


Eskişehir Bilim, Sanat ve Kültür Parkı - Eskişehir Science, Arts and Culture Park 2 by Yilmaz A, on Flickr


... by mevsim1, on Flickr


end of season by GÃ¶rkem Erbilgin, on Flickr


Eskişehir- Odun pazarı by mevsim1, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

renk ahenk by mevsim1, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

the Green River by Aнмєɒ Mυsταfα © ⁞ Pнστσɢяαρнy, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Castle in the province of Eskisehir by salwan s. alabdaly, on Flickr


eskisehir-restore-edilmis-hayatlar by aknylmz, on Flickr


Eskisehir by salwan s. alabdaly, on Flickr


Castle in the province of Eskisehir by salwan s. alabdaly, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/4656065









http://500px.com/photo/7378594









http://500px.com/photo/5132171


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/8773742









http://500px.com/photo/8414801









http://500px.com/photo/5137449









http://500px.com/photo/786224


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos by ww.eskisehir.gov.tr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/16086853









http://500px.com/photo/15027581









http://500px.com/photo/11234175


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskişehir - Turkey by warning-tr, on Flickr


Sakarıbaşı... by warning-tr, on Flickr


Porsuk Walks 011 by Teoman GÃ¶ktÃ¼rk, on Flickr


Eskişehir Kurşunlu Camii ve Külliyesi.. #webstagram #photooftheday #instalove #igersturkey #picoftheday #instagramers #statigram #bestoftheday #instagood #instadaily #eskisehir #tbt #instamood #tweegram #igers #instagramhub #reflection #picstitch #jj #sky by -umursamaz-, on Flickr


Eskişehir Porsuk Çayı gondol sefası.. by -umursamaz-, on Flickr


54 by eylembdalga, on Flickr


Eskişehir#sonyxperia# by djyavuz, on Flickr


Eskişehir Sazova Parkı.. by -umursamaz-, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://ssevin.deviantart.com/art/Ottoman-s-Street-144395959









http://seth2012chaos.deviantart.com/art/Watching-the-Light-Fade-367971745









by mistytableau









http://seth2012chaos.deviantart.com/art/Odunpazari-Houses-3-368714805


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful statues of Eskisehir by eamix00, on Flickr


Rail Station - Eskişehir / Turkey by MehmetAli_K, on Flickr


Gondola on Porsuk by eamix00, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

eskişehir sazova parkı by Jacob Rozay, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mkursats/6314800702/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Eskisehir panoramic view by hkavas, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

ESKİŞEHİR ODUNPAZARI by MEHMET YÖNTEMLİ, on Flickr


----------

